# Proyecto Temporizador para control de sala de videojuegos!



## juniorc23 (Ene 28, 2008)

Bueno primero que nada ,saludos a todos en esta gran comunidad de electronica, el proyecto que tengo en mente es algo que siempre he querido hacer pero no he encontrado a nadie que me eche una mano ya que de electronica yo no se ni papa, lo mio es la programacion en vb, por eso clamo a su ayuda ya que no importa si tengo que leer bastante o probar arruinando cosas lo que quiero es aprender!

El proyecto que tengo en mente es este yo tengo dos salas de alquiler de videojuegos, los cuales cada uno tienen 10 consolas Xbox de videojuegos en alquiler, yo quisiera manejarlo como si fuera un cafe internet, por ejemplo si alguien viene y me pide una hora de juegos yo se la asigno por medio de software en mi computadora y esta le permita jugar( y esta es mi idea yo he visto que puedo bloquear los controles de xbox simplemente cortando un alambre de los controles por lo cual me imagino que podria por medio de un relay abrir y cerrarlo a mi antojo con el software que diseñe en visual basic, ahi es donde viene lo dificil como le hago para que me reconozca supongamos Hasta 8 consolas diferentes y para indicarle cual es la que quiero que cierre y cual no) esas dudas dejo en mi proyecto si me pueden echar la mano o si me mandan a volar porque estoy loco jajajajajaja de todos modos con algo que aprenda seria buenisimo, gracias de antemano por la ayuda !


----------



## ciri (Ene 28, 2008)

Tendrías que investigar un poco sobre la comunicación del puerto paralelo y el visual..

te dejo un link..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/circuito-reles-puerto-paralelo-salida-3-3v-368/


----------

